# what IS the best name for a GS?



## Liljah

As you read through the post you come across some very interesting names for GS. So it got me thinking, what do you really thing is the BEST name for a male and female GS? And also, if could, would re name your dog?

I picked Shane after a guy I knew in law school. He was this HUGE football player with very big hands. And when I picked Shane, he had HUGE paws! Once I thought of the name it was very hard to get it out. For a day we tried the name Zane, but it just didn't fit. I think we we're going for a mix of Zeus and Shane.

But, honestly, the best name for a GS I think is Hercules. I know it is corny, but it just embodies everything that is a GS.


What does everyone else think?


----------



## PawPrints328

Czar, of course! ;-) Czar Nikolai II, to be fully accurate, heh. It suited him so well... majestic, but sweet and benevolent, especially to his "subjects" - about a dozen cats! Nobody questioned him, and though strangers were utterly intimidated by a muscular 105# jet black GSD, it was a hoot to watch him revert instantly to puppyhood at the toss of a tennis ball... even until his last year of life. Awesome, awesome guy, and very sadly missed. Even by the cats. =) Before Czar was Levi... another phenomenal guy who had too short a time on this earth.

As for a girl... I've no idea. I have GSDs Katie and Sascha (long ago a Maggie, plus Aussies Timber, Sophie, Bridget & Jazz, ) but none of those names seem quite archetypal. Hmmm... I agonize over naming sometimes... Katie knew her name when she came to me, as did most of the Aussies, but Sascha was my doing. "Rachel" isn't bad as a functional name, with the hard "ch" sound, but if we're going just for personality of a name rather than functionality... I'm drawing a blank on the girls. Looking forward to others' responses, though.


----------



## MacknCody

Mack.







Seriously, makes me think of a Mack truck-confident it can mow down anything in its path and super-duper tough. My Mack-the dog is named after my Mack-the horse and this describes both of them perfectly. They are my most beloveds.









Liljah: Hercules, honestly? Corrrrrnnnnyyyyy....


----------



## Liljah

> Originally Posted By: Hillyard Farms
> Liljah: Hercules, honestly? Corrrrrnnnnyyyyy....

















I knowwww!

Do I at least get brownie points for NOT naming Shane hercules!!


----------



## pinkanml

The sad thing is, I DO know a GSD named Hercules...and he's quite a hefty tub on legs!


----------



## Cicada

I like Latin names!


----------



## k9sarneko

I love Kaos, Nitro, Luger for boys. For the girls, anything feminine. We picked Neko and then came up with the Acronime "Newly Equipped K9 Offspring" her sister was Deja as she reminded her breeder so much of her mother as a little puppy but I love that name too. Ofcourse anything they will come to when called is best hehe.


----------



## Strana1

Titan and Shilo of course!!








That said I like 2 syllable names and strong names for males and soft, more feminine ones for female. The ones I have known that really fit the dogs were males: Franco, Mako, Turbo, females: Elsa and Anna.


----------



## wolfstraum

Actually my favorite names are Wolf, Kougar (Cougar) and Sabre (Csabre) with the latter being unisex...

Overall, I like very strong names and predator names - and not people names! I have/will use(d) Cheetah, Jaguar, Hawk, Falcon, Panther, Puma, Tyger (if I ever get that far!) Bengal - and I like to get at least one "traditional" German name in a litter - Akela, Brava, Cito, Fenja, Gauner so far...

Lee


----------



## Meima

DIETER 
Gender: Masculine 

Usage: German 

Pronounced: DEE-ter [key] 

Means "warrior of the people", derived from the Germanic elements þeud "people" and heri "army". 

Because aren't they? (as I think about my "warrior" flopped between BF and I last night, snuggling... lol)


----------



## firenurseireland

> Originally Posted By: Liljah
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Hillyard Farms
> Liljah: Hercules, honestly? Corrrrrnnnnyyyyy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knowwww!
> 
> Do I at least get brownie points for NOT naming Shane hercules!!
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Castlemaid

For some reason, I've always equated Rottweilers with the name Hercules. I think it just a better fit for them.

I like Zeus for a GSD. Quite a few Zeus's on this boars (not to be cofused with Seuss, as in Dr. Seuss







)


----------



## tibvixie101

The boys are always easier IMO cuz its easy to come up with "butch" type names that fit them as adults: Diablo, Nitro, Cheif, Bruiser, Dakota, or Mack.

As a kid growing up we had 2 males my dad named Gunz & Ammo.I always thought that was pretty cool. Gunz was a huge boy very light in color, and Ammo was bi-color black with tan legs, so their names not only fit them, but sounded really cool!

For the girlies i stick to more feminine type names, so people dont confuse them with the boys. Mya (lol im biast) Morgana, Puma, Niki. things like that.


----------



## zyppi

Depends... like children, they are individual.

I've had Otto, a Bismark, a Guiness, a Lily, a Sofie a Jack.. to name a few.. but all German names.


----------



## doggiedad

there is no best name for a GSD. what name do you like? maybe a name that fits his/her attitude. if the name is corny so what, the dog isn't.


----------



## arycrest

I've never used either of these names, but have always liked the name HEIDI for a bitch and AJAX for a male.

As far as the GSD Hooligans go, here are their names - some I named, some came with their names:
BITCHES: Tasha, Too & Honey
MALES: Tex, Echo, Yukon, Niki, Ringer, JR, Kelly, Mac, Slider and Bruiser.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I tend to like and have used People Names for my pups. I love the names for my two now, I think they suit them very well. 

For males I also like the names Rhett, Hunter and King. Girl Names ... I like Bentley, Sasha and Laci (for a Golden female not a GSD.) My Doberman was named Rachael, my mom always loved that name and it too was perfect for her.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumActually my favorite names are Wolf, Kougar (Cougar) and Sabre (Csabre) with the latter being unisex...
> 
> Overall, I like very strong names and predator names - and not people names! I have/will use(d) Cheetah, Jaguar, Hawk, Falcon, Panther, Puma, Tyger (if I ever get that far!) Bengal - and I like to get at least one "traditional" German name in a litter - Akela, Brava, Cito, Fenja, Gauner so far...
> 
> Lee


Same here, NO People names!!!! 

For males I like Mako, Flex, and Viper. For females, Brava, Diva,(My current females name. The one in my avatar.) and Felony.

My new pup is most likely going to be "Mako". He doesn't know it yet though as he is only 2 weeks old.


----------



## Achielles UD

Ditto! I don't like "traditional" people names. I say traditional because there are some strange "people" names being used nowadays lol I don't do the Maggie, Mable, George, etc...

My favorite name has to be Achielles (don't tell the other dogs that) but I am sure that is because he was the best dog ever! I tend to like Greek names or Mythology names the best. Though you wouldn't know it except for Achielles (and yes I know that Achielles was acutally spelled Achilles.. I like the extra e







). 

I like names that fit a personality. Or names that I hope will help them fit into the personality







LOL ... I tel lyou what, Achielles sure could heel! Axel is similar to the car part he was named for lol the world revolves around him type thing I guess lol Malfoy reminds me of Draco Malfoy in his looks (but not personality!) from Harry Potter and Jinx is a little spell caster lol

I have to assume little Moxie is going to live up to her name too! Especially with how much I hear she is a little toughy


----------



## jinxieab

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101
> 
> As a kid growing up we had 2 males my dad named Gunz & Ammo. I always thought that was pretty cool.


I LOVE IT!! OMG Those names are so cool! I'm stealing that some day! (a long long time from now because if I brought another dog home I'd probably be divorced!LOL)

DH's faviorite GSD name is Max. Strong reliable and straight forward. 

Our club we have Chaos, Voltage and Lazer which I like. Ithink I should rename my girl "Spazz"...best name EVER?? probably not - but it fits!


----------



## MacknCody

> Originally Posted By: Liljah
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Hillyard Farms
> Liljah: Hercules, honestly? Corrrrrnnnnyyyyy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knowwww!
> 
> Do I at least get brownie points for NOT naming Shane hercules!!
Click to expand...


















I like Wolf. And Gunz and Ammo is admittedly pretty neat.


----------



## Keeyah

I had a hard time choosing between Diesel or Ace when I got my boy. Diesel won but I still really like Ace.


----------



## SuzyE

quick & easy, a girl with attitude-Paige.


----------



## Brightelf

Paige is so totally a girl-with-'tude name!! I've always loved Paige's name.







Remember the Paige from the comicstrip Foxtrot?


----------



## Andaka

Since my litters are names with an alphabet theme (usually!?!) the names have to fit in the theme, but also fit the puppy.

I have This Kiss from the "T" litter, call name Kizzy. She is still, at the age of nine, the kissiest dog I know. Heads straight for the chin every time!!!

I have U R It from the "U" litter, call name Tag. He knew he was "IT" when he was just 3 days old, and never let us forget it. Tag is his favorite game to play with my DH too.

I have Voodoo Doll from the "V" litter, call name Doll. And she is a Doll. Loves to sit with you and be petted and hugged.

And then there is Natalie. She is from someone eles's "N" litter. Natalie just doesn't fit her, tho. I call her Natty, and she is my Valley Girl. Bats those eye lashes and has DH doing whatever she wants for her. Plays dumb when she doesn't want to do what I want her to do. Cute dog.


----------



## maxismom

My fav for males is Maximus of course







then Wolfgang, Siegfried, Damien, Xabu (pronounced za-boo), 


Females... Gretchen, Alexis, Medusa, Isis, Pandora


----------



## Mandalay

I think all the names are great as long as they fit the personality. Mandalay is definitely a one of a kind dog. We have a Russian Blue named Chloe (which, to me, sounds soft and meek) and she is very skiddish, but once she knows you she'll do anything to please and is SUCH a lover!!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover

I was leaning toward the name Justice. But since I dont have any kids without fur, I thought I would give them people names. But in the past I did stick to dog names for my 2 male sheps, Rambo and Shadow.

Lukas (GS)
Mindy (Tabby cat)
Pete (Black and very cooool cat)
Bailey (Black and white domestic)


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo

Well I would be impartial to the names that I have chosen, Zeus, Cesar, and Electra. I, myself like the greek god names. They are powerful, humble, respectful and superior names in my opinion.


----------



## Fodder

when i think of german shepherds, the image i get in my head is of a black and red male named Max, Zeus, Rex, Thor, Duke, Apollo, etc...

for some reason when i think of a female gsd - i get this picture of a black and tan, lighter faced... maybe 6-7yr old named Sadie


----------



## Liesje

Max, after Capt von Stephanitz?

I've always thought Ajax was very GSD.

I'm STILL trying to find a good call name for my boy. His registered name with be Bono ("b" litter).


----------



## Guest

My father liked names that suggested nobility like Adel, Graf, Rex, Kaiser, etc. but he also used regular German names and ones from Wagner's _The Ring of the Nibelung._ I have used German names as well and lately have taken names from the Norse gods.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I like Athlete names, mythology, and latin names. It's too coincidental how well my boys names fit their persona's.


----------

